# New Time Magazine Cover story on evolution - How We Became Human



## crhoades (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1541283,00.html








The most amazing quote from the article:



> Yet tiny differences, sprinkled throughout the genome, have made all the difference. Agriculture, language, art, music, technology and philosophy--all the achievements that make us profoundly different from chimpanzees and make a chimp in a business suit seem so deeply ridiculous--are somehow encoded within minute fractions of our genetic code. *Nobody yet knows precisely where they are or how they work, but somewhere* in the nuclei of our cells are handfuls of amino acids, arranged in a specific order, that endow us with the brainpower to outthink and outdo our closest relatives on the tree of life. They give us the ability to speak and write and read, to compose symphonies, paint masterpieces and delve into the molecular biology that makes us what we are.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 2, 2006)

And when we swallow food it goes into our stomachs. There, little tiny men with pick axes and shovels go to work to break down the food and send it on it's way into your blood where little tiny barges move throughout your body. You can't see them but somehow these little people get the job done. Just trust me, this is how it works, a scientist said so.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2006)

"all the achievements that make us profoundly different from chimpanzees and make a chimp in a business suit seem so deeply ridiculous--are somehow encoded within minute fractions of our genetic code."

I'm in trouble, then. When I wear a business suit I seem deeply ridiculous.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> "all the achievements that make us profoundly different from chimpanzees and make a chimp in a business suit seem so deeply ridiculous--are somehow encoded within minute fractions of our genetic code."
> 
> I'm in trouble, then. When I wear a business suit I seem deeply ridiculous.




Hahahahahahahahaha! That's great R. V., here have a banana.


----------



## wfl3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ahhh come on now, THIS is science, not - I repeat, NOT faith.

[Edited on 10-2-2006 by wfl3]

[Edited on 10-2-2006 by wfl3]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 2, 2006)

i just watched a program the other day on Nova regarding string theory. Amazingly absurd i thought, and even one of the scientist interviewed conceded that for string theory to work, scientists must make numerous assumptions, as illustrated in this piece...


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2006)

so not true. I watched a sci-fi documentary the other day and they gave better evidence that we are actually genetic mutations from aliens. No joke, better evidence and arguments...


----------



## MW (Oct 2, 2006)

That is because of the "intelligence" element, which evolution doesn't account for. I remember one person saying that Greek mythology is a more scientific explanation of origins than the impersonal theory of evolution.

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## crhoades (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> so not true. I watched a sci-fi documentary the other day and they gave better evidence that we are actually genetic mutations from aliens. No joke, better evidence and arguments...



Francis Crick - one of the discoverers of DNA double-helix model - realized that life couldn't have originated on earth even in a longer time so he actually went with panspermia or seeding of life on earth by aliens. Nevermind that that just pushes everything back further giving less time to originate.

Again. Sin makes people stupid. <Insert Manata smiley here>


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2006)

Professing to be wise they became fools.....


----------



## Augusta (Oct 4, 2006)




----------

